# Surfcast USA Long Distance Casting Tournament 2019 ZZETA Tuning Open USA



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Surfcast USA Long Distance Casting Tournament
2019 ZZETA Tuning Open USA

Crisfield Municipal Airport 4784 Jacksonville Rd Crisfield MD 21817, Sept 7th Saturday 10 AM to 5 PM & 8th Sunday 9 AM to 5 PM


Please join us for a fun weekend of tournament distance casting. This is a great way to hone your casting technique and pick up tips to improve your casting craft. 
All ages and experience levels welcome. Food/Drinks included.

Single Day: $20 Weekend: $30

Categories: 100g 125g 150g 175g and 8oz Beach Cast*
Any Rod and Reel Combination and any style of cast may be used except for 8oz Beach Cast. 
*The Beach Cast shall be either a Hatteras style cast or a layback style ground cast not to exceed 220 degrees of rotation. Minimum reel size of 6500/656/Diawa 20.
Casting Divisions: Men 18 and above, 
Ladies 18 and above,
Juniors 17 and below, 
Seniors 65 and above.
Further information please Email [email protected] www.surfcastproshop.com


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Any Results or Pictures to Share ?


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

*Surfcast USA ZZETA Tuning Distance Casting Results*



Led said:


> Any Results or Pictures to Share ?


Hi Andy,

Sorry for the late response. Yes, pictures and results are posted on https://www.facebook.com/surfcastproshop web page. Hope that you and your family are all well.

LarryB


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

All good here Larry and thanks for the link.


----------

